# Danabol DS Blue Hearts - Body Research & PCT



## Whistler369 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys and gals!

So here we go...

My name's Andy, 21 and i'm just over 12.3 stone, 5'11". I started training when I was 18 (8.7 stone, 5'8"), a skinny bugger with a hunger for size, I set out bashing out the gym. But...

Even with a kick ass diet and constant work, I think it's safe to say I've reached my absolute peak. I am looking at steroids just to boost my size just that bit more. I'm not looking to be absolutely huge, but definately more than I am now. So I've done my research on various types of steroids and what have you and my conclusion has come across a cycle with Dianabol and Deca-Durabolin (along with Nova to stop me getting nip burns and boobs).

Now I've looked all over the tinterweb and came across Danabol DS Blue Hearts by Body Research. Again, I did my research and there are posts from 2005 saying that they no longer make them. So what's the deal then? Are they gone from the market and these are naughty fakes? From what I can tell, these bad boys were the real deal in their hayday but I definately don't want to be ripped off.

Another thing I need help with, is what can I do for my PCT? A lot of people have different PCTs but I really don't want to destroy myself so I need some professional help1 (Hey! You guys could help!!!  )

I also understand that for many of you, 21 is too young, too stupid to be dicking around with steriods. But take it from me, I've been bashing the gym for about 6-7 months now and have not gained at all. Not one bit. I do look pretty ruddy ripped, but size has not improved. So I think I have truly maxed myself out.

Any help and info, please share with me 

Thanks a bunch!

Andy

EDIT: Also, what's the best way of keeping what you've gained after the cycle? Thanks!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

How many grams of protein and carbs are you consuming?

You will need nolva and clomid.

Deca and dbol is a no no, you will need test in there also

A cycle like either sust/test e 500mg 12 weeks

Deca 200mg 12 weeks

dbol 20mg ed weeks 1-4

Many will say you dont need the deca and dbol test is plenty for your first cycle

sust is a mix of test esters


----------



## Whistler369 (Nov 20, 2009)

200(ish) grams of protein and a **** load of carbs (ish).

Can you recommend any testers?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

is it true danabol ds are no longer in production?


----------



## Whistler369 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well like I say, I did some research and there were forum posts that dated back to 2005 saying that they were no longer in production. Extremely confused.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

What do you mean can I recommend any testers?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

yes me too as my source has them at min......erm

anyone know if there the real deal thats kicking bout these days?


----------



## Whistler369 (Nov 20, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> what do you mean can i reccomed any testers?


Sorry I assume when you said about test, you meant testosterone


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I know you've heard it all before Whistler, but I think your nuts (in the nicest possible way). I cant see you have hit a plateau at 21! after just 3 years of training.

If your ripped and you have stayed ripped for the last 6+ months, your not getting enough calories or just not training hard enough... get the food in there mate and you will start growing again... you will definitely grow if you start eating more and training in the knowledge that your hitting the heaviest weights you can to a minimum of 6 reps (max12) training every other day.

I would take a good bet your diet has hardly changed in those last 6 months and your not seriously hitting those weights with everything you have got...(chances are your 'training has hit a plateau...NOT YOU!') just try another 2 months by eating more and training heavier than you even thought you could! You will grow!

I know this wont go down well, I dont really care about that... but I would care about what your doing to your body dude at such a young age with steroids that you honestly dont need.. its not something you play around with for an extra 2 inches on your chest in my opinion. Half the time you dont really know what the fck your injecting in your ass either.. you have to just hope its what it says it is on the label.

Train harder ...eat harder... gain harder!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Regardless of the (wait for couple of more years comments) which I support also.

Decca and dbol is no no.

And in my opinion (from loads of reading) Decca is not worth the sides, u don't even get lean gains u just ad loads of water, and most of your gains are gone after the cycle (which already wasn't decent gains).

If u wanna be a bouncer then decca is for you.

I ran my first cycle 6 months ago, 500 MG test for 10-12 weeks (8 is too short in my opinion the fun start in week 5 or 6) that's all whut u need.

Yeah I added more substances in the end of cycle to the test, but that was for the last 6 weeks, I just wanted to know how my body will react to those.

First cycle is like a test drive so don't go for stuff like decca, if u really want to run dbol, then run it on a small dose of 20-30MG first 4 weeks.

And get your PCT sorted before u touch the stuff.


----------



## Davejg23 (May 27, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> is it true danabol ds are no longer in production?


Hi people, just to clear it up because I have heard it so much And there is a lot of confusion over this, danabol ds, by body research ( blue heart shaped ones 10mg) is still going strong! I have gone through 3 very successful cycles on danabol ds alone, I haven't stacked it, and I had good results after each cycle. Don't get me wrong I am no steroid expert but I do know that the ones I bought were the original ones made from back in the day, (I done a lot of research on them) and the bottles the same, the little paper booklet you get stuck to the side of them is the same, the expiry date gives plenty of time on them, and as I said, they worked a treat. Also my source has plenty in stock all the time, so I know they were suppose to be not making them anymore, but I'm pretty sure they've got to be! I hope this helps a lot of people out there. 

Obviously there are a hell of a lot of fakes going about but if you have any queries regarding these orals don't hesitate to get in touch!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Davejg23 said:


> Hi people, just to clear it up because I have heard it so much And there is a lot of confusion over this, danabol ds, by body research ( blue heart shaped ones 10mg) is still going strong! I have gone through 3 very successful cycles on danabol ds alone, I havnt stacked it, and I had good results after each cycle. Don't get me wrong I am no steroid expert but I do know that the ones I bought were the original ones made from back in the day, (I done a lot of research on them) and the bottles the same, the little paper booklet you get stuck to the side of them is the same, the expiry date gives plenty of time on them, and as I said, they worked a treat. Also my source has plenty in sto k all the time, so I know they were suppose to be not making them anymore, but I'm pretty sure they've got to be! I hope this helps a lot of people out there. Obviously there are a hell of a lot of fakes going about but if you have any queries regarding these orals don't hesitate to get in touch!


Still going strong? danabol DS aren't manufactured by body research anymore, they haven't been for a long time, the originals were darker in colour and had an outer glaze.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

yeh dbol ds are still good to go. I used them last course for a kick start worked a treat. I get them straight from bangkok cheap as chips.


----------



## Davejg23 (May 27, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Still going strong? danabol DS aren't manufactured by body research anymore, they haven't been for a long time, the originals were darker in colour and had an outer glaze.


My bad... I have just checked and they are made by March Pharmaceutical Co., Ltd. They are good orals IMO though. Iv done three cycles on these tabs without stacking them and seen good results!


----------



## suki (Feb 25, 2010)

just bought the light blue heart shaped dianabol 10mg tabs, are they real? check my profile for the pic...thanks guy it really would help alot knowing im not taking fakes. thanks.


----------



## suki (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/suki-albums-light-blue-heart-shaped-dianabol-10mg-fake-not-fake-picture5540-10mg-dianabol-tabs-real-not-real.jpg


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

ive seen these dianabol tablets somewhere too, dont no if they real


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Never seen that tub before, looks like they've copied the Danabol DS tablet design though.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Just bought some while I was in Pattaya, Thailand last week.

*************well done.....no pics like that please****************


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

welbeck said:


> Just bought some while I was in Pattaya, Thailand last week. Should last me a month or two:thumb:


post some to me, ha ha.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

topdog said:


> post some to me, ha ha.


That would be illegal


----------



## MrP (Nov 19, 2009)

Thought 'Deca & Dbol' was a classic stack :confused1: ????????


----------



## jipper (Aug 28, 2010)

hi lisburn i like the blue ds,s but cannot get them anymore from thialand as my dude has gone used to be rs supplies so was wondering if u could put me in the right direction ov yhe lovly blue 10mg ds,s nice one fella


----------

